# [PowerPC] www/qt5-webengine build error : pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/stage/....  :No such file or directory,



## canardo (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi,

I get a strange problem when trying to build www/qt5-webengine

1) First I clean cache (I guess this is what 'make clean' does)

2) Then I run `make -DBATCH install clean`

3) It extracts files, then apply patches, then run config tests (as usual)

4) then I get this strange message

```
"Qt WebEngine on Linux requires clang or GCC.
QtWebEngine will not be built."
```
5) It starts "Building for qt5-webengine-5.13.2" (as expected)

6) Then plenty of errors like

```
" pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qwebengine_convert_dict:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebEngine/5.13.2/QtWebEngine/private/qquickwebengineaction_p.h:No such file or directory"
```


My machine is a Apple Powerbook 17", 2GB ram and 231GB available on hard drive


Am I missing something in the build process ? Or is there some cleanup or tweak needed ? Any ideas are welcome.

See full log below





```
/usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine # make clean
===>  Cleaning for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
/usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine # make -DBATCH install clean
===>  License LGPL21 accepted by the user
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by qt5-webengine-5.13.2 for building
===>  Extracting for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for KDE/Qt/5.13.2/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2.tar.xz.
cp -f /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/files/freebsd.pri /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/core/config/freebsd.pri
===>  Patching for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on executable: yasm - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/include/linux/input.h - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/include/linux/videodev2.h - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on package: xorgproto>=0 - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on package: xorgproto>=0 - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xscrnsaver.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/designer - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libavcodec.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libavcodec.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libdbus-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libevent.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libevent.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libfontconfig.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libharfbuzz.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libharfbuzz.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libjsoncpp.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjsoncpp.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: liblcms2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/liblcms2.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libnspr4.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libnspr4.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libnss3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/nss/libnss3.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libopus.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libopus.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libpci.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpci.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libpng.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpng.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libre2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libre2.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libsnappy.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsnappy.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libvpx.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libvpx.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libwebp.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libwebp.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libasound.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libasound.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libGL.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libGL.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libglib-2.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libxml2.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxml2.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libxslt.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libxslt.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libQt5Core.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Core.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libQt5Qml.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Qml.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libQt5Gui.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Gui.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libQt5Location.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Location.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libQt5Network.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Network.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libQt5PrintSupport.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5PrintSupport.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libQt5WebChannel.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5WebChannel.so)
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on shared library: libQt5Widgets.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Widgets.so)
===>  Configuring for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build
echo 'CMAKE_MODULE_TESTS = -' > /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/.qmake.cache
echo 'QMAKE_LIBDIR_FLAGS = -L/usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/lib' >> /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/.qmake.cache
echo 'QMAKE_DEFAULT_LIBDIRS += /usr/local/lib /usr/lib /lib' >> /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/.qmake.cache
echo 'QMAKE_DEFAULT_INCDIRS += /usr/local/include /usr/include' >> /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/.qmake.cache
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/bin && /bin/ln -s /usr/local/bin/python2.7 /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/bin/python
/usr/local/bin/python2.7 /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/build/linux/unbundle/replace_gn_files.py  --system-libraries libwebp libxml libxslt yasm
cd /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2 && /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/syncqt.pl -version 5.13.2
<srcbase> = /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2 
<bldbase> = /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2 
<outbase> = /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2 
/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/features/toolchain.prf:76: Variable QMAKE_CXX.COMPILER_MACROS is not defined.
Info: creating stash file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/.qmake.stash

Running configuration tests...
Checking for alsa... yes
Checking for bison... yes
Checking for embedded... no
Checking for flex... yes
Checking for gperf... yes
Checking for host pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
Checking for linker supports -z noexecstack... yes
Checking for x11... yes
Checking for libdrm... yes
Checking for xcomposite... yes
Checking for xcursor... yes
Checking for xi... yes
Checking for xtst... yes
Checking for poppler-cpp... yes
Checking for python2... /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/.build/bin/python
Checking for d-bus... yes
Checking for libavcodec libavformat libavutil... yes
Checking for opus... yes
Checking for libwebp, libwebpmux and libwebpdemux... yes
Checking for fontconfig... yes
Checking for freetype >= 2.4.2... yes
Checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.32.0... yes
Checking for harfbuzz >= 2.2.0... yes
Checking for compatible jpeglib... yes
Checking for jsoncpp... yes
Checking for khr... yes
Checking for lcms2... yes
Checking for libevent... yes
Checking for libvpx... yes
Checking for libxml2 and libxslt... yes
Checking for compatible system libxml2... no
Checking for minizip... no
Checking for system ninja... yes
Checking for nss >= 3.26... yes
Checking for libpng >= 1.6.0... yes
Checking for protobuf... yes
Checking for protoc... yes
Checking for re2... yes
Checking for snappy... yes
Checking for zlib... yes
Done running configuration tests.

Configure summary:

Qt WebEngineCore:
  Qt WebEngine Widgets ................... yes
  Qt WebEngine Qml ....................... yes
  Embedded build ......................... no
  Full debug information ................. no
  Pepper Plugins ......................... yes
  Printing and PDF ....................... yes
  Proprietary Codecs ..................... yes
  Spellchecker ........................... yes
  Native Spellchecker .................... no
  WebRTC ................................. yes
  Use System Ninja ....................... yes
  Geolocation ............................ yes
  WebChannel support ..................... yes
  Use v8 snapshot ........................ yes
  Kerberos Authentication ................ no
  Extensions ............................. yes
  Support qpa-xcb ........................ yes
  Use ALSA ............................... yes
  Use PulseAudio ......................... no
  Use sndio .............................. no
  Optional system libraries used:
    re2 .................................. yes
    icu .................................. no
    libwebp, libwebpmux and libwebpdemux . yes
    opus ................................. yes
    ffmpeg ............................... yes
    libvpx ............................... yes
    snappy ............................... yes
    glib ................................. yes
    zlib ................................. yes
    minizip .............................. no
    libevent ............................. yes
    jsoncpp .............................. yes
    protobuf ............................. yes
    libxml2 and libxslt .................. no
    lcms2 ................................ yes
    png .................................. yes
    JPEG ................................. yes
    harfbuzz ............................. yes
    freetype ............................. yes
  Required system libraries:
    fontconfig ........................... yes
    dbus ................................. yes
    nss .................................. yes
    khr .................................. yes
    glibc ................................ no
  Required system libraries for qpa-xcb:
    x11 .................................. yes
    libdrm ............................... yes
    xcomposite ........................... yes
    xcursor .............................. yes
    xi ................................... yes
    xtst ................................. yes
Qt WebEngineQml:
  UI Delegates ........................... yes
  Test Support ........................... no

Qt is now configured for building. Just run 'make'.
Once everything is built, you must run 'make install'.
Qt will be installed into '/usr/local'.

Prior to reconfiguration, make sure you remove any leftovers from
the previous build.

 
Qt WebEngine on Linux requires clang or GCC.
QtWebEngine will not be built.
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/yasm/source/patched-yasm/config/config.rpath
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/tcmalloc/gperftools-2.0/vendor/m4/libtool.m4
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/tcmalloc/gperftools-2.0/vendor/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/swiftshader/third_party/LLVM/autoconf/m4/libtool.m4
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/swiftshader/third_party/LLVM/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/breakpad/breakpad/m4/libtool.m4
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/sqlite/src/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/qtwebengine-everywhere-src-5.13.2/src/3rdparty/chromium/third_party/sqlite/src/aclocal.m4
===>  Building for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
===>  Staging for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on package: alsa-plugins>=0 - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on executable: qtchooser - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xscrnsaver.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
===>   qt5-webengine-5.13.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/designer - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>   Installing ldconfig configuration file
===>  Installing for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
===>  Checking if qt5-webengine is already installed
===>   Registering installation for qt5-webengine-5.13.2
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qwebengine_convert_dict:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebEngine/5.13.2/QtWebEngine/private/qquickwebengineaction_p.h:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/stage/usr/local/include/qt5/QtWebEngine/5.13.2/QtWebEngine/private/qquickwebengineaction_p_p.h:No such file or directory
.....
.....
(plenty of files listed here)
.....
.....
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/stage/usr/local/share/qt5/translations/qtwebengine_locales/zh-CN.pak:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine/work/stage/usr/local/share/qt5/translations/qtwebengine_locales/zh-TW.pak:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine
```


----------



## canardo (Dec 20, 2019)

Bugzilla PR 242742* opened*


----------

